# Active M-Audio GSR-10's $99, GSR-12's $149



## spanyerd (Jan 4, 2010)

Great tops at blowout prices. Sold by PSSL.com at their website and through Amazon. Shipping is extra but wasn't bad cuz I'm close, but may suck for those on the East coast.

M-Audio GSR-10 250 Watt 10" 2 Way Powered Speake +*-* Powered Full Range Speakers*-* Full Range Speakers*-* Speakers*-* Pro Audio*-* PSSL.com


----------

